# Have you built a twin over queen bunk bed?



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

If you did, and you liked the plans, I'd appreciate some more info.

Thanks kindly,

Lee


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We built a potery barn design. My regrets are, dont use poplar at all. Otherwise it all turned out great. I design my own projects and dont have a set of plans for the bed, just went off of a picture from the internet. Of course research some basic safety items related to bunk beds but otherwise simple to build. I used some bed hardware from rockler.

Check it out at. http://www.topqualitycabinets.net/Bedroom-Furniture.php


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey lee,

I just got done making a twin over queen bunkbed. You can look at the picture of it on my home page. I made it out of pine and it is very sturdy. I like it, I make my own plans and if you like how it looks just email me and I will give you the plans. I stained it in early american which is a minwax stained.


----------



## linjay (Mar 20, 2011)

See http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46467


----------



## Ron23 (May 14, 2013)

Does anyone have the plan that Lee used?
I want to make that bed, but cant find the design.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I designed it meself, Ron. I probably have some shop drawings here if you're interested.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

What is poplar called here in the uk I like what I see but like a lot of timber it has a different name here in the uk and also europe of course. Alistair


----------



## Ron23 (May 14, 2013)

Lee i would love that… I just picked up some lumber and headed home now. Any help would be great


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

PM sent, Ron.

Kindly,

Lee


----------

